# Game 17 Bulls(4-11) at Cats(6-10) 7PM Dec 6



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

4-11
@








6-10
7PM Tuesday Dec 6
Charlotte Bobcats Arena
<TABLE style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: always; page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=128><COL width=128><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="50%">

<object id="W4747088c77305ec6" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

</TD><TD width="50%">
<object id="W4756e9568fa54b1" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/4756e9568fa54b1" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/4756e9568fa54b1" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width=878 border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=278><COL width=280><COL width=272><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=278>

<object id="W474708f531a34f2c" width="198" height="444" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

</TD><TD width=280> <TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width=878 border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=859><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=859><embed type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=198 height=444 src=http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/474355448c077eb8/4704165422de6aac/a4bdcfcd/ wmode=transparent allowscriptaccess=always allownetworking=all id=4704165422de6aac> </embed>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></EMBED>


</TD><TD width=272>

<object id="W47470918760a9b9e" width="200" height="425" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot to mention this is another league pass game.We really need to get back on track.Raymond needs to restore my faith in him.He started out this year I was really hoping he'd put his schizoid behavior behind him,but now I am beginning to wonder if he's the same guy who always teased you with a brilliant game then turned around and played mediocre or worse the next night.Of course we are in a condition where we need all our major players to play brilliantly every single game or we're not likely to win.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

and the other thing is, Jason Richardson is in a new system, so I don't see him putting up 30 point games consistently till probably the second half of the season.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is the game tonight or tommorow night?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The game is tonight.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol ok Tuesday, December 6th kind of confused me

Jared Dudley starting for the 2nd straight game in place of Primoz


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game is blacked out on League Pass broadband...Although I can't complain because I've been able to watch the games for free for some unknown reason.That forum I was using is giving me a bunch of screwy errors too.I would log out of NBA.com and try again if I wasn't afraid it would screw things up


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I should have looked at News14 the game is on TV after all.I just assumed Yahoo and the schedule on my DVR was correct.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's on News14 if you don't care about the horrible picture


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not really sure what Brezec was doing there but Smith missed a chipshot

21-21 after the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald's playing agressive as hell and it's killing the Bulls

51-43 Bobcats

There has been a ton of offensive fouls tonight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald has really come out of the locker room balling.Three steals in the quarter


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess he took agressive a little too far, and now were faced with the torture of watching McInnis run our offense


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What a horrible shot by J-Rich, had Emeka deep in the post too


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the refs are way too involved in this game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

tie game...good lord we've played sloppy ball in this quarter.Airball by richardson.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Felton misses both and Gordon hit's a quick 3

WHY ARE WE SUCH BAD FT SHOOTERS


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn man we've just completely shut down

80-70 Bulls 3 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Were taking such bad shots theres 2 min left we don't need contested 3 pointers yet


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this really and truly sucks.We were playing good ball to start the third quarter got a nice lead and then we just stunk for the rest of the game!Seven straight losses and most of them weren't to terribly good teams.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

9-19 from the free throw line....they're 17-22.It's bad enough that we're taking the most difficult shots we can find,but we're making the free throws look like they're contested.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our 2nd half is going to be so difficult we can't afford these losses


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Luol Deng is a good player,but he's not nearly as good as we've made him look tonight


----------

